# who saw who at barking show???



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

well theres a thread about who bought what so i thought i'd start a who saw who. I saw nige but i can't remember who else i saw. Anyone see me in a light brown and green nike coat short dark brown spikey hair?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

haha, i saw Nige, Gan1, lekkie, (her other half Mark, not sure his user name ), um.. Snakes r grreat, his bird, his birds sister's bf? um.. Nerys (i want to steal her skunk ) um... leogirl, twodogs or something? and others 

Who saw me? 

5'7ish, blonde spikey hair, white top saying 

SMILE
if you're not wearing any panties

t-shirt


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Only recognise Nige and Julia that I spoke to.. saw Nerys across the hall but then she disappeared.

Didn't stay too long, was too hot! Waited until there were a few reductions in prices at 1pm to pick up the stuff I wanted slightly cheaper from a few tables.. then legged it.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I got there at about half 12. Thanks to t-bo not giving me a headsup that he wasnt coming! >.>


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Cant remember who I saw, so many peeps all over !!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I met all of these people.

I cant name a lot of em but basically everyone that was in the pub - liznmark, Alistu, Trice, Leogirl Snakesrgreat, Nerys (Trice forget the skunk its MINE), um........ Nige, Lekkie and her bloke and a few others whose names I forget but basically this lot here:



Then I tried stealings this little beauty but Nerys was having none of it, lol. Fair play to her, I really want a skunk. Not that my other half would ever entertain the idea with his two grand leather sofa but the seed is planted, I was absolutely in awe so maybe one day.........


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

lol gan my young friend... we had a brill day... and Thanks to all who made it so... I have not felt so alive for along time...

Liz


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

it was fun! and i got my two new lil babies!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Trice said:


> haha, i saw Nige, Gan1, lekkie, (her other half Mark, not sure his user name ), um.. Snakes r grreat, his bird, his birds sister's bf? um.. Nerys (i want to steal her skunk ) um... leogirl, twodogs or something? and others
> 
> Who saw me?
> 
> ...


 
Were you at the pub... sorry... noone told me who you were... and I am bad because I dont move much...

Liz x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah was a pretty good day all in all, nice to see a few people


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I was at the pub  i was with the group that moved the bench close under the tree lol


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Trice was the blonde chap sat next to me under the tree looking rather awkward whilst I ranted about irritating people and irritating posts on the forum, lol. 

Liz, mark, alistu and me all drove to the show together from Reading, and went via london. We had a great journey up there, drove past hyde park, picadilly circus, trafalgar square, the London Eye, the Tower Bridge and Tower of London, and God knows what else. Basically we had a great time, minus the bus and dodgy tour guide thank god and I personally had a brilliant time. Oh, and we saw Shrek in London driving a car (the version where he turns human) tho no cat or donkey, and a rather scary man dressed in a chicken outfit clucking around the pub. I managed to scare the shit out of some random boys in the pub by saying a bit too loudly "I think its quite funny people sitting in a pub garden comparing their snakes" and Nige sold some snakes to a chinese man who was flogging DVD's in the beer garden.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

tom1400 said:


> well theres a thread about who bought what so i thought i'd start a who saw who. I saw nige but i can't remember who else i saw. Anyone see me in a light brown and green nike coat short dark brown spikey hair?


 
well i didnt really see anyone, wish i knew you where there, would av kept an eye out n said hi :lol2: 

i jus found out purejurassic was there, didnt realise so thats someone else i missed out on saying hi to :lol2: bit sad really me aint i :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think there was about 50 members from this forum at the table.
there were 25 at the pub after, most from this forum.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i met ... Trice, sharpman, Snakesrgreat,cornmorphs, Nerys(briefly before i disapeared) gan1 .... a few others who where with nige but i forgot. Thought i recognised some other people but wasnt sure so didnt wanna go say hi incase it wasnt them lol


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

wish i could av come to the pub, but alsas i was given a lift there n back with some mates of this forum so couldnt lol would av been nice end to the day


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

poizon said:


> wish i could av come to the pub, but alsas i was given a lift there n back with some mates of this forum so couldnt lol would av been nice end to the day


you missed a good laugh


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i always do, damn me for not being able to drive :banghead:

maybe next year, or maybe everyone will do the same after the basildon show (least that ones a little closer to home so can bus :lol2


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

It was nice to meet a few people from the forum.

Nige, Rob said I was 'barking' (lol) going ALL that way to leave with a little Anery....I'm tempted to agree. 

A perfectly good reason why i should have got the lav blood pair!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like everyone had a good time.
Why do i always have to work anytime people have fun! grr


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dani11983 said:


> It was nice to meet a few people from the forum.
> 
> Nige, Rob said I was 'barking' (lol) going ALL that way to leave with a little Anery....I'm tempted to agree.
> 
> A perfectly good reason why i should have got the lav blood pair!!!


at that price i think you should of too


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

well i met Nigey bear although i didnt get a hug  lol and Ryan ermm Jack my lil snakey dude, And Crawlin with her other half , Ratboy (steve) to pick up my beautiful rat snake... 

I got my leo from the table upstairs op the massive snails dunno who they was lol 

errm dunno if i see anyone else lol i had all black and a pink streak in the front of my hair incase anyone see me lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

it was fuuuuuun. lets do it again! lol


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I only stayed for about an hour. It was just tooo hot and packed in there. I wore my rfuk'er shirt but totally forgot about getting it out. I think i saw nery's but no skunk lol
Was my first rep exhibition and was really good. Thought it was going to be bigger though. Some lovely royals there for £2000:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> well i met Nigey bear although i didnt get a hug  lol and Ryan ermm Jack my lil snakey dude, And Crawlin with her other half , Ratboy (steve) to pick up my beautiful rat snake...
> 
> I got my leo from the table upstairs op the massive snails dunno who they was lol
> 
> errm dunno if i see anyone else lol i had all black and a pink streak in the front of my hair incase anyone see me lol


you had a bloke on ur arm.. thought he might not like it
lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> it was fuuuuuun. lets do it again! lol


well there was 10 at the pub last year and 25 this time...
lets pack it out next time lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> you had a bloke on ur arm.. thought he might not like it
> lol


he was not on my arm lol come on Nigey bear admit you felt it too  lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey i tried to pinch ur arse, but missed.. lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

No i want to do it soon


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

There is always Exeter?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats miles away! unless someone wants to pick me up on the way im not doing it! lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> hey i tried to pinch ur arse, but missed.. lol


oh yeah i forgot about my nigey and ryan sandwich lol 

We should arrange something Greggums , I wont bring the moany git this time lol


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

hi
i came and saw Nige - and the rest of the crew at the table, oh and Nerys and went upstairs to see Scott

Nige gave me address of pub but i couldnt find it  wish i had cos i then sat on M25 for 3 hrs while they cleared up a terrible crash, i just hope no one was badly hurt though.

will make the pub next year!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> No i want to do it soon


dont want what soon?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok Trice.
You, me, bottle of Moet, my place Tomorrow.

Wear leather pants


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, quality


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

oh if everyone didn't hear there was a motorbike crash just before the qe2 bridge. Bloke got pulled under a lorry very serious.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea i heard it on the way to the show sounded nasty hope things are ok


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> haha, i saw Nige, Gan1, lekkie, (her other half Mark, not sure his user name ), um.. Snakes r grreat, his bird, his birds sister's bf? um.. Nerys (i want to steal her skunk ) um... leogirl, twodogs or something? and others
> 
> *Who saw me? *


Nah not me:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Saw Lekkie (she walked out as I was chatting to someone else so I didn't get to say hi), darkdan99, Liz(I assume)and Mark who passed me on the way in (didn't twig until after they walked out the door). I guess I saw Cornmorphs but didn't know it was him otherwise I woulda said hi.

No-one else that I know of.........anyone notice a guy with glasses wearing a long-sleeved Pantera T-shirt with a rattler on the front?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I like my women thank you very much!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Trice said:


> I like my women thank you very much!


so do i....

Im not sure what you think i was referring to...wierdo


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i saw niggy and his mrs
stephen
sam
where was Nerys?
and i think i saw ryan rabbiting on the stairs


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

right lol
i was the kid with long hair
t shirt with gold letters on it sayin million dollar
jeans and trainers on hahah
carrying a morrisons bag :2thumb:full up with arachnids of course:lol2: 

did anyone see me??
oh yer and someone there told us exactly where it was when we were in the car lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

glad you all seem to have had a good ole time.
Damn its hot in here...


----------



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

tom1400 said:


> oh if everyone didn't hear there was a motorbike crash just before the qe2 bridge. Bloke got pulled under a lorry very serious.


luckily it wasnt me, i hope he/she is ok. 

dont laugh i got lost on the way home, due to bad directions from the garage. ended up in blackheath were i met some fellow bikers. lol

they went off towards blackwall tunnel, i hope they werent involved in the crash.

apart from that i enjoyed the show meeting nige (cornmorphs) sam and family (inc my lovely snakes), nerys, lizard lover (linda) , Ian ( who travelled from scotland), and many others, nice to meet all of you and cant wait till next meet up.

sean:idea:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

sounds like you all had a great time 
will have to get to either exeter or basildon. 
looked at the pics on another forum..in a right sulk they had all this cool stuff there


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

Spent most of my time spending other people's money and not talking to anyone, although had a quick chat with Nige on his way out, and said hello to Nerys' skunk..... who didn't???? Good day all round tho.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Nah not me:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Saw Lekkie (she walked out as I was chatting to someone else so I didn't get to say hi), darkdan99, Liz(I assume)and Mark who passed me on the way in (didn't twig until after they walked out the door). I guess I saw Cornmorphs but didn't know it was him otherwise I woulda said hi.
> 
> No-one else that I know of.........anyone notice a guy with glasses wearing a long-sleeved Pantera T-shirt with a rattler on the front?


Aw sorry.. I had to rely on Mark as he had already met you... If the person with Mark had dark hair and a wallking stick then yes it was me... If not if might have been gan1 or alistu as they came with us..

Had a lovely meal and then sat in the beer garden untill 5pm when we had to get leave... I had such a great day.. I dont get out much well at all really because of this back condition.. So to be with everyone was great.

Liz


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Id love to have gone to the show, but they are all very far from me. I dont think id recognise many people lol.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Robinson said:


> Spent most of my time spending other people's money and not talking to anyone, although had a quick chat with Nige on his way out, and said hello to Nerys' skunk..... who didn't???? Good day all round tho.


well at least it went welkl 4 u lol


----------



## Ava_Banana (May 4, 2007)

We went!

...what a bugger to park though.....well...Lidl's was full and we parked in the shopping centre and walked down.

Saw lots of good stuff...although a lot more Geckos and less Lizards than I thought would be there.

..I think I saw Cornmorphs....(went up to the stand, but you were always very busy....probably with other members).....(were you the "big" bloke?).

Came away with a starter-kit for our first snake that we are picking up in 4 weeks...

..and the accident was at around 11:00 in the morning........although on the way home on the A13 we saw a car/mpv thing on its roof :eek4::eek4::eek4::eek4:.

Oh well......at least the Basildon one will be even closer!


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

I probably see all of you but didnt have the foggiest who was who met pure jurrassic and robglobe top blokes,i had the table of leos opposite tarantulabarn so if i met u hello and if you bought a leo off of me an even bigger hello lol hope they settled in ok: victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Aw sorry.. I had to rely on Mark as he had already met you... If the person with Mark had dark hair and a wallking stick then yes it was me... If not if might have been gan1 or alistu as they came with us..
> 
> Had a lovely meal and then sat in the beer garden untill 5pm when we had to get leave... I had such a great day.. I dont get out much well at all really because of this back condition.. So to be with everyone was great.
> 
> Liz


I didn't see a walking stick so it may be one of the others. Def. Mark though. Ah well....there's always Basildon


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Was a good day but Lekkie had a few losses at the end of the day which put a downer on things.

I'm so memorable that I just get referred as 'Lekkie's bloke'


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi all Nice to meet so many people at the show.Sorry i didnt come to the boozer afterwards but with all pro-racks and genetic-gems stock it took us forever to pack up after the show.

I would like to say a special thankyou to Nerys though for allowing me to play with her snuff for over an hour in the carpark whilst she was off galavanting round the show:Na_Na_Na_Na:The only problem is i was sorely tempted to just jump in the Range Rover with her and go(Snuff not Nerys)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i really wish i went, it was a shall i, shant i thing, but wish i did now


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> i really wish i went, it was a shall i, shant i thing, but wish i did now


Aw you should have gone we missed you and your OH.. 

Liz


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Aw you should have gone we missed you and your OH..
> 
> Liz


 
yeah, next time though:no1:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

People must have more phoro's.


----------



## rednecknightmare (May 30, 2007)

Well i went with a couple of friends and saw Liznmark, tiger!!, lekkie and mark see i didnt forget you!


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

rednecknightmare said:


> Well i went with a couple of friends and saw Liznmark, tiger!!, lekkie and mark see i didnt forget you!


You couldn't forget me anyway big guy.

How's the gecko?


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry to put a downer on the thread but found out today that the 3hr delay we had on the way back.....due to a crash,

a woman and her 2 children, an 11yr old and a 2yr old died 

my thoughts go out to their family and friends x


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought it was because of a motorbike crash but i heard there were a few that day


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

we saw 2, one on the M25 and one on the M4, both were car accidents, so the bike one was another one, so sad.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There was one we passed on the M4 coming back, looked quite bad but everyone seemed to get out of the cars okay but we didn't go back on the M25 as we went down to Kent first.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww come on i think i knda stand out lol :neutral:
:grin1:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, next time though:no1:


Yay i'll get to meet you face to face :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## rednecknightmare (May 30, 2007)

The gecko was Maja's and she is over the moon with him named him Terrance


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark75 said:


> Was a good day but Lekkie had a few losses at the end of the day which put a downer on things.
> 
> I'm so memorable that I just get referred as 'Lekkie's bloke'


or ginge :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> Was a good day but Lekkie had a few losses at the end of the day which put a downer on things.
> 
> I'm so memorable that I just get referred as 'Lekkie's bloke'


Mmm I lost a spider and a baby Yemen, makes you wonder how long before the show they are packed up 
we stopped half way home to check everything and she had died...I cryed like a baby most of the rest of the way home.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

aw bummer hun


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

hello nige. You had some nice corns at the show, was going to say hello but you was always talking lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tom1400 said:


> hello nige. You had some nice corns at the show, was going to say hello but you was always talking lol


tell me about it lol... it was mental, just wish some of the tight gits bought something lol... just seemed to be a meeting place more than anything,.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> tell me about it lol... it was mental, just wish some of the tight gits bought something lol... just seemed to be a meeting place more than anything,.


 
If I had had more cash Nige there were a few of yours I would have loved


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> If I had had more cash Nige there were a few of yours I would have loved


no i'm only messing, i had a great day.. shame about lekkies and ur loss, but other than that it was a good day out.
who would have thought eh, 25 of us sitting in a pub garden eating and dossing lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> no i'm only messing, i had a great day.. shame about lekkies and ur loss, but other than that it was a good day out.
> who would have thought eh, 25 of us sitting in a pub garden eating and dossing lol


 
yeh, shame Nerys and co turned up just as we left.....had a chat in the car park while she was pulling snuff out from under the seats of the van though :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> yeh, shame Nerys and co turned up just as we left.....had a chat in the car park while she was pulling snuff out from under the seats of the van though :lol2:


lol, i only read the 1st bit and laughed.. then read the rest


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> no i'm only messing, i had a great day.. shame about lekkies and ur loss, but other than that it was a good day out.
> who would have thought eh, 25 of us sitting in a pub garden eating and dossing lol


hello Nige, we had a great day too :no1: and i'm sorry your loss to hun  Wish i went to the pub too but theres nest year : victory:



cornmorphs said:


> lol, i only read the 1st bit and laughed.. then read the rest


:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, i only read the 1st bit and laughed.. then read the rest


 
:lol2::lol2: doesn't read that well does it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> :lol2::lol2: doesn't read that well does it


lol, nah its cool


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

pm'd you that link for the shirts Nige.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

cant believe all them ppl were there n i only saw Nige!! LOL...nige ent my lil man gorgeous!! hehe

would have absolutely loved to ome to the pub so if u do a pub meet at the next show I will DEFO b coming!!: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> pm'd you that link for the shirts Nige.


nice one hun, cheers for that


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

sorry to down this post agen drove past the cash with the bike on the way bk. driver was uninjured, but the 11yr old on with him went flying off, died later that day in hospital from head injurys.

seemed like everyone had a good day


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

your_only_nightmare said:


> sorry to down this post agen drove past the cash with the bike on the way bk. driver was uninjured, but the 11yr old on with him went flying off, died later that day in hospital from head injurys.
> 
> seemed like everyone had a good day


we drove past the site also....blood all over the road. I was near tears when i found out bout the lil boy


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

that wasn't a good day was it. We drove past the accident just after it happened. Saw a bloke in motorbike gear stood up and also some more gear on the floor.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i guess thats killed the thread

poor little guy though


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Poor kid


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Nat said:


> we drove past the site also....blood all over the road. I was near tears when i found out bout the lil boy


yeah we all saw the pool of blood, thoguht er gross, couple hours when we got back to mine, dad told me what happend, on the bbc news website


----------



## lizardlover (Oct 19, 2006)

I was ginog to go via the QE2 bridge but decided it was quicker via woolwich ferry. So gald i did. If i had seen that horror it would not have been able to drive and woudl have wanted to go back home. Understandably.

Sorry to hear such sad news from people about the many crashes that seemed to happen on saturday.

But back to the show. Yes i saw lots of peopel there soem locals that i knew and managed to meet up with lightbulb and Ian (treeboa34 on other forums) 2 guys i speak to on a regular basis.
IT wasa great day. saw Nige, but totalyl manic aroudn his table. dotn really know many others. Think i saw Nerys but so upset i didtn get a chance to seeher baby! would love to have seen the skunk! 

It was onyl our 2nd show and so nice to meet people - even if only a few i recongnised and didnt get a chance to speak to.
Looking forward to the Basildon show in september!
Sorry to hear about some peoples losses but it was rather hot in there and maybe the poorlittle mites were not used to being all packed up is such small containers.
I dont want to upset anyone that had a loss but we bought a very small corn and wow he is so fast and active and had even eaten, altohugh we dont know how old he is or when he last fed.
The next show hopefully i well recongise more faces and get to know osme of you guys a bit more by then

maybe we should all wear t shits with RFUK and our user name on lol! or even just our user names on as im sure most people belong to more than 1 forum with the same id lol! i know i do!!!


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

I did! And still no-one said Hi


----------

